# Making More Counter Space



## Wandatoo (Jun 17, 2011)

Our Syndey edition Fifth Wheel could use more counter space, especially when preparing meals. So we came up with this idea: had a pice of counter cut to fit over the sink. When we need to do dishes, we just lift it out of the way. Made for a much easier time on our first ever trip last weekend.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

That looks nice. Some of the new outbacks also have a counter top at the end of the counter that flips up and locks for just when you need it. Some come with them and some people have added them.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I made a custom-fit cover to go over the stove top. Gave us a lot more counter space.

Regards, Glenn


----------

